# Seeking Constructive Canfield Jedi Criticism



## Master Slater (Aug 2, 2012)

I know the fans of this brand/bike are, well... fanatical.

But I'm contemplating buying a used 2011 Canfield Jedi, and I could use a healthy dose of objectivity (or is this bike really the second coming of Jesus?)

I've only ever read positive things about this bike, with the exception of two criticisms:

1.) The bike gets skittish at high speeds.  

2.) It has the tendency to "buck" the rear end off of table tops and doubles (anything with a steep, well-defined lip), thus potentially creating an OTB prone orientation.

Again, I'm close to buying this bike... so not bashing it by any means, I just want to see what the other perceived drawbacks of this bike might be. Especially compared to the Glory or V10. 

Thanks all!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Master Slater said:


> 1.) The bike gets skittish at high speeds.
> 
> 2.) It has the tendency to "buck" the rear end off of table tops and doubles (anything with a steep, well-defined lip), thus potentially creating an OTB prone orientation.


as a previous owner of one, i say that both of those statements couldn't be any farther from the truth...
1. the bike was easily the fastest bike i've ever owned and was very far from skittish at speed...
2. that is a typical statement about any bike from someone who is clueless on how to jump or properly set up their suspension...


----------



## Gurney (Apr 7, 2007)

I have a medium 2011 and it really is the second coming. Having said that here are my constructive criticisms of the bike.

1. I am 6'0" and the medium is too small, not Canfields fault, I should have got the large.
2. The bike feels dead over the rough. But that is just the suspension doing its thing. 
3. While the bike does pedal well, you better be pointing it down. This bike is not meant to climb anything.
4. I have never felt any "bucking" on this bike. I think that some people just have a steeper learning curve on a different bike. The bike does not pop off the lip like others I have ridden.
5. The bike has never been skittish at high speeds. In fact I would say the opposite.

I hope that this helps and I am sure that many other Kool-Aid drinkers will chime in.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Master Slater said:


> 1.) The bike gets skittish at high speeds.
> 
> 2.) It has the tendency to "buck" the rear end off of table tops and doubles (anything with a steep, well-defined lip), thus potentially creating an OTB prone orientation.
> !


seriously...any bike will suck if the suspension is not set up right.,....both cases are true on the "things" you might think are a problem


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

I am by no means a great or even good rider but I compensate with frequency of rides. I am 6' and ride a large and feel it to be good for me.
I clocked over 40 mph down a fire road and my Jedi felt plenty stable.... I case jumps quite often and feel the bike saves my butt from not going over the front. 
My buddy complained once that my bike "coasts" faster than his Demo since I am always pulling away when rolling down fire roads.

Only thing I would change is making it in the USA. 

P.s. I went with the Xfusion Vector coil and think it is pretty sweet.


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

Master Slater - I was going to hop on this, but between WCH, Gurney, Shiver and Messian's responses, I don't really have anything left to add here!

Vin


----------



## Master Slater (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks all for clearing those things up for me.

it's interesting (albeit unfortunate) how misinformation can spread so easily. 

one more question: 

I initially set my sights on a Glory, because several people have said it would be good for a more inexperienced DH rider. Would any of you have concerns about the Jedi for a DH novice? 

I found a Jedi for a great price, and it's local to me, and like I said before, I've heard review after glowing review of the Jedi. But if it's intended for more advanced riders, and is gonna make me more prone to injuring myself and/or learn slower, I may just have to pass it up.

Thanks again.


----------



## Master Slater (Aug 2, 2012)

KillingtonVT said:


> Master Slater - I was going to hop on this, but between WCH, Gurney, Shiver and Messian's responses, I don't really have anything left to add here!
> 
> Vin


Killington, you work for Canfield?

If so, thanks for getting involved... One of the great things I've heard about Canfield is their excellent service.

Any advice for a novice with regards to the Jedi?


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

You don't need to be an advanced rider to use the Jedi. If anything it will help you.I know it really helped me. The suspension really works as advertised. It sucks up the rocks like a champ and if you case a jump it really will save your ass. The only thing I will warn you about is after you have ridden the Jedi for a while all other bikes just don't feel right. I have been thinking about getting a new bike this winter but every time I try a different bike I just cant wait to get back on my Jedi. if you can get one for a good price and it's the right size then I would say you should definitely get it.


----------



## TheRage43 (Jul 19, 2012)

Master Slater said:


> I know the fans of this brand/bike are, well... fanatical.
> 
> But I'm contemplating buying a used 2011 Canfield Jedi, and I could use a healthy dose of objectivity (or is this bike really the second coming of Jesus?)
> 
> ...





Master Slater said:


> Thanks all for clearing those things up for me.
> 
> it's interesting (albeit unfortunate) how misinformation can spread so easily.
> 
> ...


I, too, am one of the converted. I have been on my Jedi now for 2 solid months of lift access and I have to say it really does live up to the rep.

I have never felt "skiddish" at high speeds. If anything, it feels more comfortable there. Being 210ish geared up, I can really build up momentum, and it shows. In long straightaways I coast past other riders that are pedaling in their top gear. Weight has a lot to do with it, but the bike feels and rides absolutely solid.

The "buck" is most likely because of suspension settings. I've used the CCDB, Elka Stage 5, and currently on my Xfusion Vector HLR and been all over the settings. I had a little issue with it wanting to buck, but my rebound was too high. I also read a few people that said the bike didn't jump well and wanted to stay planted on the ground. I've found both of these traits, but only when the suspension was wrong for the course. Once I found the sweet spot for my weight and style, the thing worked like a dream. I am jumping higher and farther and going faster than I ever have on any other bike. And as others have said, this bike has saved my a$$ more than once. It has a natural ability to "walk" out of things better than others.

I've ridden the latest versions of the V10 and Glory and enjoy the Jedi better. While they are both great bikes and very capable for pretty much any rider, I just prefer the ride of the Jedi. I don't really have anything bad to say about either bike, both will do well with a good build, but the Jedi just has MORE of everything that I like.

Inexperience won't change the way this bike rides. Only thing you really won't have is experience on other bikes to compare to. I've been riding DH for about 12 or 13 years and love the bike, blows everything I've ever ridden out of the water. My brother is on his second season and loves his Jedi, he can only compare it to 1 other bike that he rode the snot out of last year, but that still doesn't take away from him saying it's the best bike he's ever ridden. If anything this bike would help a beginner, just don't be surprised when you get on a different bike and can't do the same things.

If you can find a well maintained Jedi, built, for a good price, I would pounce on it. You will not be disappointed in the way it rides.

As far as the CS, I have not been treated better by a company, ever. It's kinda bad because all other companies I have to work with, even ones with "good" CS, fall short of the treatment from these guys. Kinda setting the bar pretty high.

Canfield fanbois unite!


----------



## Master Slater (Aug 2, 2012)

So after all the great feedback from you guys, I message the dude and tell him that "yes, I want to buy the bike, and would love to come and pick it up tonight".

His response is hilarious:

"I am soooo sorry dude! I just spent five minutes looking at the bike and decided that I can't sell it. The thought of not riding it again is too painful."

Mildly frustrating, but wildly telling about Canfield bikes and their owners in general. You guys are nuts!!!

(but making me want one even more!)


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

Just wait until the end of the season..around September..there are always a few Jedi's for sale for decent prices.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

My last Jedi, properly sprung, had the most pop of any dh bike I've ridden. My biggest criticism would be that compared to the new carbon frames, it was a little heavy. But I'd own another one in a heartbeat.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

Master Slater said:


> So after all the great feedback from you guys, I message the dude and tell him that "yes, I want to buy the bike, and would love to come and pick it up tonight".
> 
> His response is hilarious:
> 
> ...


hello, do you found now a Jedi??:eekster:


----------



## Dpca10 (Sep 13, 2012)

Anyone want to comment on which of the progressive shock settings is best for a fun lively ride? I don't need to win races just max fun. This is my first real dh bike for northstar and got a great deal on a 2013. Probably need a new spring for the db coil as I'm a little heavier than the last rider, 188 naked, guessing 195 with gear. Any setup tips or sprig recs appreciated. Got a boxxer wc up front


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

450 or 500 pound spring. Run it in the most progressive. Get rid of the boxxer and get a real fork.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

i ride the 2013 jedi medium 5.10 - 215pound with ccdb coil 525lb eibach steal spring , shock is in the middle hole, setting +/- base tuning and it go's like a popcorn out of there machine ...! sick rig always. eats all under there wheel!


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

Gemini2k05 said:


> 450 or 500 pound spring. Run it in the most progressive. Get rid of the boxxer and get a real fork.


I have to agree on the fork.. I could never get my boxxer to match up with the Canfield suspension.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

i match my boxxer rc2 and WC ! now i ride a bos rare air where match the rear suspension to..!


----------



## Dpca10 (Sep 13, 2012)

You guys aren't fans of the 2014 boxxer wc? I thought it has been reviewed pretty well. Apparently I could switch the internals to the r2c2 or maybe send it to avalanche. Thoughts?


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

wait 2-4 weeks until the new charger "rtc3" damper is available for all 2010+ forks!!!


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

Not a fan of any boxxer.. There are a lot of better products available for the same amount of cash. I bought a new fork this year and boxxers where not even on my list of choices.. I owned one once.. Never again.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Boxxers are budget forks, don't let the premium price fool you. Terrible seal material, poor bushing, seal, and lowers casting tolerances, on top of plastic damper parts. They are made to be cheap and disposable. Do yourself a favor and pick up a 888 CR. Those are BY FAR the best fork for the money. Superior to a boxxer in almost every way (except weight, but if you complain about that, you suck), and so much cheaper. That is the most under hyped fork on the market. With a Dorado expert being a close second. Once you ride either of those, you'll realize that boxxers are a cruel joke.

A new damper won't fix the boxxer, the chassis is awful. Don't buy into the "charger" hype. It's just hype.



Dpca10 said:


> You guys aren't fans of the 2014 boxxer wc? I thought it has been reviewed pretty well. Apparently I could switch the internals to the r2c2 or maybe send it to avalanche. Thoughts?


----------



## TheRage43 (Jul 19, 2012)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Boxxers are budget forks, don't let the premium price fool you. Terrible seal material, poor bushing, seal, and lowers casting tolerances, on top of plastic damper parts. They are made to be cheap and disposable. Do yourself a favor and pick up a 888 CR. Those are BY FAR the best fork for the money. Superior to a boxxer in almost every way (except weight, but if you complain about that, you suck), and so much cheaper. That is the most under hyped fork on the market. With a Dorado expert being a close second. Once you ride either of those, you'll realize that boxxers are a cruel joke.
> 
> A new damper won't fix the boxxer, the chassis is awful. Don't buy into the "charger" hype. It's just hype.


^This

'Zoke is on it, their stuff is pure butter!


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

Take bos rare air best product out and works for riders over 200lb to !


----------



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

I am just breaking in my new 2013 888 cr and so far so good. At the price I got it from Jenson I could throw an avy cartridge in there and still be under what certain forks go for. Looking at weights Boxxer is really the only light option, everything else seems to be in the same ballpark and it seems there is a reason why there is such a difference. Personally, i wouldn't take a hit on reliability to save weight


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Much like another said, I'm 5'6" and I should have bought a medium vs. the small '11 frame I got. criticism, you can't put the avalanche shock on the lowest bolt hole or the shock hits the frame. Doesn'tppersonally bother me though. It is scary stable at high speeds. Much more confident inspiring then my ancient 2001 Schwinn straight8. Only issue I have other than the size is after riding on the same platform for over a decade it just feels freaking weird to ride but I believe with more time in the saddle she will come to me! And she doesn't I'll be looking into something else.


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

shwinn8 said:


> Only issue I have other than the size is after riding on the same platform for over a decade it just feels freaking weird to ride but I believe with more time in the saddle she will come to me! And she doesn't I'll be looking into something else.


Just give it some time. Any new bike is going to feel alien for a while after riding the same bike for so long. The Jedi is one of the better suspension designs out at the moment and after you get the feel for it you won't want to ride anything else.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Took the girl down some more technical rocky stuff... I'm now in love!!!!!!!!!!! Now after getting aquanauted with her my only complaint is the rider needs more seat time... " I want to go fast!"


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

shwinn8 said:


> Took the girl down some more technical rocky stuff... I'm now in love!!!!!!!!!!! Now after getting aquanauted with her my only complaint is the rider needs more seat time... " I want to go fast!"


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> 2. that is a typical statement about any bike from someone who is clueless on how to jump or properly set up their suspension...


I completely agree. I've spent the last 3-4 months struggling with a trail that is full of DJ-style jumps, and the day I finally made it to the end of the trail was the day I took my Jedi. The extra travel was just what I needed to smooth out each landing and get lined up for each feature. (I realized later that I was just hitting the whole trail too fast, and after slowing down I can clean the whole thing consistently on my short-travel bike too.) Other than the extra travel, my Jedi doesn't jump any different from my other bikes, so I'm pretty sure that anyone having trouble jumping a Jedi is doing something very wrong.


----------



## Dpca10 (Sep 13, 2012)

Which shock setting do you prefer, linear or progressive. I took the bike out for the first time last week and loved it


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

I've got it in the most linear setting. It's kind of embarrassing to admit that I haven't tried the other positions yet.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Me neither. Shock has been in the center mounting pint. I'll move it to the top one soon enough to try it out.


----------



## Wilko189 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hey guys, I’m sure this has already been discussed but I need some suggestions and or opinions. I am getting ready to buy a new DH rig. I have been riding a Demo 8 but have recently become more interested in other bikes. My two other interests are the CB Jedi and the Pivot Phoenix. I have never ridden either of them and probably won’t get a chance to demo either of the two before I’m ready to buy something. What do you guys think? How do the three compare. I am an intermediate/advanced rider. I don’t race very often. I prefer to just shred with my buddies. Thanks.


----------



## Dpca10 (Sep 13, 2012)

You have a demo so you have more DH background than I did, but I've ridden most high end All mountain bikes on the market. I have to say the Canfield Jedi at northstar was instantly one of the most comfortable bikes I've ever ridden. Phoenix looks great as well but haven't tried it.


----------



## nojoke (Apr 15, 2008)

Just thru a new Fox 40 air on my '13 Jedi after riding a '12 World Cup Boxxer last year, and right out of the box this bike is so much better, that's just my 2 cents though. 


Have the suspension in the most linear setting (top) right now, and rode the bike in the middle hole at whistler for a trip last year, with no issues. I may try the progressive hole in the bottom soon. CCDB with a 450 RCS Ti spring, around 205 geared up. 

Anybody have any experience with needing to adjust shock settings when swapping suspension holes?


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

The top hole will feel the most firm but have the smoothest feel on trail. As you move towards the most progressive hole, the bottom hole, it will feel softer on top but ramp up more. The bottom hole is best for burms and jumping while the top hole is great for really rough tracks.

You'll want to add a little more rebound damping when in the top hole and more low speed compression when in the bottom hole.


----------

